# Molting budgies



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

I was just curious as I know it differs with some budgies but what's the average age budgies molt? Cause Reggie is about 7 weeks now and he hasn't started molting yet but I was just curious as to when to expect it. Thanks for any reply.  Also I'm interested to know the differences in budgies. Like what molting happens? When did your budgie start molting? Do different mutations of budgies change their molting process or when it starts? I'm just curious thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Generally speaking and in most cases budgies will start their first moults after reaching 3 months old (12 weeks of age). Some can start as soon as they reach that age mark, while others can start a bit later at about 4 months old.
This is where they will usually lose the barring on the forehead area and replace some of their throat spots (and also cheek patches) as well as some normal body feathers on chest/tummy.
At about 6 - 7 months old, they go through a second moult where they will usually replace some tail feathers and flight feathers (and body feathers).
After fully completing the first two moults, budgies will then go through two major moults per year, usually during Spring and at Fall. 
This doesn't mean that they will not have other minor moults throughout the year, as these can be triggered by some factors such as stress, change of diet, etc.

As for the visual changes that budgies go through when moulting, depending on colour mutations, some changes can be more drastic, especially if a budgie is yellow face or golden face. Apart from that and in general after the first moult is completed, the body feathers will have richer and more vibrant colour.

You will find al the detailed information on this subject on these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh that's so interesting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

